# Northern Va looking?



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

Good day,
I have 

2 - 2001 Dodge 2500 w/8ft plow and 2yd spreader
1- 2000 Dodge 1500 w/7.5 plow and 1.5 yd spreader
1- 2005 Dodge 2500 w/8ft plow and 2yd spreader
3 - Plow only trucks all with 7.5 plows

Have some work in Northern VA could possibly take on some more. 
Or No snow here will travel.


----------



## cswensen (Nov 19, 2009)

*Seeking Northern Virginia Commercial Snow Plowing*

Hi,

In response to your post. I have several commercial locations available for snow plowing in the Herndon and Dulles areas. If you are interested/able to service commercial sites, please give me a call back as soon as possible. 617-323-3900 or 
email [email protected].


----------



## Weeded! (Nov 13, 2009)

Do you need on-call subs? We are located in Richmond, VA and have 7 plows and three tailgate spreaders (two on dump trucks that can hold 200 bags ice melt). It only snows here about once per year - MAYBE. We get more ice events for which we don't need plows.

We would be interested in subbing for someone in Maryland or NOVA if needed.

If you are interested, please email me at david at weededlawnservice dot kom.
Also, I will keep your information if we get hit crazy and need help.

We are very reliable and don't over commit.


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

Weeded I might have some work in North Carolina. Are you interested?


----------



## Weeded! (Nov 13, 2009)

Where in NC? Again, it would have to be on an "as available" basis as if it snows we are at 85% capacity here in Richmond (the 15% is to cover breakdowns, unforseens, etc).

Email me.


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes it is as available. I plow in Northern Va and have my hands full. However i wanted something if it snowed south of the dc area. I am still working out the details. However if it snows in Richmond area, I have 7 trucks 4 with plows sanders ans 3 with just plows.

NC work is from ashville to the coast. Obviously i am looking the work that is about from greensboro to the coast. Last year they had more snow than we did. Just trying to cover all bases.


----------



## Weeded! (Nov 13, 2009)

Send me an email please with your contact information. I will be in DC this weekend and we may be able to meet. I would not want to do plowing for someone I have not met.


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

7036751192 jack


----------



## Weeded! (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry I was not able to contact you this weekend. We will get in touch soon or call/email me.


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

Weeded!;875696 said:


> Send me an email please with your contact information. I will be in DC this weekend and we may be able to meet. I would not want to do plowing for someone I have not met.


WEEDED,
Please call me ASAP I have two stores in Henrico and Richmond I looking for someone to plow and tag your it lol call me 7036751192 i dont have your number email


----------

